
Professor who refused to use other genders pronouns, was banned by Google - bloomca
https://twitter.com/jordanbpeterson/status/892449213556166658
======
stcredzero
Here's a good place to start with Jordan Peterson:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJSJcPKA1Ug](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJSJcPKA1Ug)

I think he's a brilliant and courageous man. Before you criticize him, find
out what he's really about. I would characterize him as "Mr. Rogers for
adults." A part of his refusal stems from 1) his knowledge that the Canadian
law in question asserts scientific falsehoods and codifies them into law and
2) his objection to the law's compulsion to say things (as opposed to a
compulsion to _not_ say certain things) which to him represent something
related to Marxist ideology (through Postmodern Social Construction) and 3)
other structural objections to the Canadian law in question, which he feels
oversteps the protection of individual freedoms by, for example, abrogating
due process.

I find that watching his lectures is very worthwhile, from the standpoint of
the Humanities. He may well end up being one of those responsible for saving
the Humanities as the 21st century internet continues to disrupt higher
education. In particular, he has a formulation of the Humanities which is
compatible with and draws from evolutionary biology.

------
miles
From this[1] report:

"'I’ve had that account for the last, say, 15 years,' said Peterson to
TheDCNF. 'All of my correspondence is in that account. It’s hundreds of
thousands of emails from people all over the world.'"

Setting aside the fact that Gmail hasn't even existed for 15 years[2], this
underscores the need for users to backup their cloud-based email accounts. A
few of the many options include MailStore Home for Windows[3], Horcrux for
macOS[4], imap-backup[5] for *nix (or anything Ruby runs on apparently), and
Gmvault[6] for Windows, macOS, and Linux.

[1] Google And YouTube Ban Prof Who Refused To Use Gender-Neutral Pronouns
[http://dailycaller.com/2017/08/01/google-and-youtube-ban-
pro...](http://dailycaller.com/2017/08/01/google-and-youtube-ban-prof-who-
refused-to-use-gender-neutral-pronouns/?utm_source=site-share)

[2] History of Gmail
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_Gmail](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_Gmail)

[3] [https://www.mailstore.com/en/products/mailstore-
home/](https://www.mailstore.com/en/products/mailstore-home/)

[4] [https://thehorcrux.com](https://thehorcrux.com)

[5] [https://github.com/joeyates/imap-
backup](https://github.com/joeyates/imap-backup)

[6] [http://gmvault.org/](http://gmvault.org/)

~~~
blusterXY
Gmail launched in 2004, about 15 years ago.

~~~
miles
Gmail was in a very limited public beta during 2004 and 2005, not moving out
of beta status until mid 2009. Even if he was an early adopter (which seems
unlikely given the length of his email address and the fact that the oldest
reference to it Google turns up appears to be from 2011), we still don't
arrive at 15 years.

Whether he has 13 years or 13 months worth of email stored in his Gmail
account, I hope he has started archiving it now!

~~~
rayiner
It wasn't that limited. Anyone who got an invite could forward them along.
Gmail still being in "beta" was a running joke for awhile.

------
brainfire
And it's back:
[https://twitter.com/jordanbpeterson/status/89244909895099187...](https://twitter.com/jordanbpeterson/status/892449098950991872)

------
chis
It's since been reinstated according to his Twitter. I would guess (and hope)
that he was automatically banned based on the huge quantity of reports he
presumably receives.

------
icefox
No where in the twitter feed is gender pronouns mentioned

